# Team Shift Meet Southern Cali.



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Team Shift is having a meet on the 28th of June At 7pm. Location is the Home Depot parking lot.
Address is
18131 Gale Ave.
Industry, Ca. 91748

Everyone is welcome to come and check us out. The more the better. If you have any questions feel free to ask or you can get me at our web site. Link at bottom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

Any interest here?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'll try to make it out


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

28 eh..

ill try to make it out


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

good to hear it seems like this meet is getting bigger every day


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

is this an all nissan meet or anything and everything is welcome?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

This is pretty much an ALL nissan event, but were not gunna frown on you for commin and checkin it out. It will prolly be alot of sentras, but who knows... Maybe a few alti's and maxi's maybe a 350z?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i cant make it .. 7 pm i work at 6 30 - 11 30 pm


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

too bad...we just want as many people as possible


----------

